# Honda or Polaris



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I didn't want to start an argument re: which quad is best but, just when I thought I knew what I wanted I looked at another. Anyone have any experience w/ either of these machines, good or bad.

I'm comparing the Honda Rubicon to the Polaris Sportsman 500.

As a side note does Andersons in W. Bloomfield SUCK or is it just my bad karma that I either can't get anyone to help me and on the second try when they did wait on me the guy knew absolutely nothing. And I mean nothing. I have only just started even paying attention to these things a week ago and I knew more then he did.

So w/ that being said I would appreciate any and all input.


----------



## Bearbait (Jun 27, 2001)

From reading the magazines and their reviews, the Sportsman is slightly better for pleasure use and the Honda is slightly better for a work machine. I went with the Sportsman but haven't used it much yet. The Honda reportedly has a better track record when it comes to lack of problems. 



When purchasing I was not able to find any dealers in the Lansing area that would deal on the price. Final purchased it from a Jackson dealer after some negotiating. A week later I found the same unit in Coldwater with a tag price for what I paid. The Coldwater dealer implied that he would have came down from the their listed price.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Nailer, I just picked up a Sportsmen 500 today. I got it from labarons in Troy, good people/service. The one I bought was a demo. They have a bunch that were either used at stores to demonstate or repos.....They are slightly used, but the price is right. If you are in the market for a brand new one contact me by private message and I'll put you on a good source

Neal


----------



## FischInMich (Feb 5, 2001)

Couldnt really say as I own an Arctic Cat and my father has a Yamaha. 

However, I can tell you that Macomb Power Sports has a very wide selection and courteous and informed salespeople.

As long as your talking about BIG quads, can I mention the Yamaha Grizzly?!?!?!? What a machine. Damned thing is like a small truck, and I havent seen the 2002's, but the 2001 was almost sold. On the fly 4WD was a nice feature. Service dept. said it was designed for push button 4WD at speeds as high as 30 mph. WOW.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2001)

Artic Cat 500 auto trans. I love my machine. I bought it from bakers, the John Deere dealership in Highland MI.


----------



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

I can't say any thing about the Polaris 500 sportsman or the Honda, I can say My 1994 liquid cooled 400 Polaris chain drive has 20,000 + miles on it. I've replaced the battery this spring fixed the recoil which broke the 4th time I used it. I also had to remove the starter and clean the brush springs [this year] had to removr the recoil to get mounting bolts. I use this machine to skid wood out of the cedar swamp. Cross a cranberry marsh to a deer hunting blind. Hual deer out of the woods. I also have a trailer 1500 lbs. Capisity that I hual dirt and rocks for the flower beds with. Last but mostly trail rideing. It's been dependable. I'm soon going to buy the wife a 4x4 machine, and asked how would she like a Honda they look ok. She said no, I want the yellow Polaris. I bought my Polaris at Dicks in Houghton. Mine is a two stroke also, so have had to replace a couple of spark plugs and the exhust pipe came loose from the jug once.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Team Honda all the way!


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Yeah Steve I think that's the way I'm going to go, the Honda Foreman ES 400 4x4. I'm still working on all the right things to say to convince my better half that life as I know it will begin a downward slide if I don't have an ATV for this years hunting season. 

It's easier to sell equipment to my customers then it is to sell her on another toy. After 31 years of marriiage she knows all of the angles I try to work. This will be a real test of my salesmanship abilities!


----------



## codes (May 23, 2001)

from what I have ridden I think the Hondas are better than any other four wheeler they are tough dependable and they have some good speed too If I were you Nailer, I would go with the Honda


codes


----------



## enault (Sep 18, 2001)

If you want something that is going to last forever with little to no maintenance go with the Honda. Honda makes the premier quads on the market.


----------



## MKW (Sep 22, 2001)

Bought a Honda Rancher ES 2 wd in March '00.
Bought A Honda Rancher ES 4x4 in May '01 For my Wife. 
I rode the 4x4 once & immediately decided to trade the 2wd in on a 4x4. Made the move in July. Got another Rancher ES 4x4.By this time the '02 was out. No comparison between the 4x4 & 2wd. 4x4 has a little smaller wheels, geared lower in the lower gears, but 5th gear is the same as 2wd so your top end is just as fast. 55-60 mph if you want to. I usually cruise at 1/3 of that on a good trail or dirt road. Honda is full time 4x4, shaft drive, 4cycle ,no mix oil to add. Rated #1 in atv mags. HONDA ALL THE WAY!!
LOVE IT.
MKW ( yooper)


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Thanks everyone for your input it was really appreciated. I'm going to go w/ the 2002 Honda Foreman ES 4x4. I'm just in the final stages of selling the wife on the idea and have begun shopping price. Not too many places I've been want to make much of a deal. Any suggestions for the best price? From what I can gather from the dealers I've spoke to and from what everyone here has said they don't require much if any service so I'm not to picky where I buy one.


----------



## icewolf (Jan 28, 2001)

I just bought a new Yamaha Grizzly an love it I stopped an got a 
autotrader for atvs just abought all the dealers are in it, I just started to call around.


----------



## Major Hamhocks (Dec 28, 2001)

I have two of the Honda Recon 250 cc 2WD and couldn't be happier. I have a friend who likes polaris though. I haven't used ither of mine too much...but have had no problems with either of them


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

Hi there Nailer,

I have owned 2 of the Honda 300 4x4's and currently own one now. I also used to have a Polaris 500 Sportsman and a Honda Foreman 400. The Honda Rubicon is very similar. I would say that it all depends on how you plan to use the quad on which one to go with. I would say that the performance of the Polaris 500 is much better. The Polaris is all shaft drive as is the Honda. They are both four-stroke engines with lots of power. I now the Polaris it 2 or 4WD with being able to switch from one to the other. The Honda (I believe) is full-time 4x4. I like to be able to select. I ride over 500 miles a year on my four wheelers. I use them from joy riding to climbing steep hills to pulling heavy loads. I don't want to toot my own horn, but I have a great knowledge of the different 4x4's out there. My brother rides the Yamaha Big Bear and my uncle rides the new Yamaha Kodiak. I have ridden most all at least once. The suspension on the Polaris dominates over the Honda. The biggest advantage of the Polaris is the "TRUE" AWD 4x4 setup. The Polaris will make it through snow and mud that the Honda will only dream about. Now... the down side of the Polaris models (all of them) is that they are terrible for climbing steep hills and riding in tight trails. They are wider and the seat height is way too high which makes the center of gravity pretty high. Also, they are HEAVY! Believe Me, I had the 500 role over onto me and bust the side of my helmet. Now for the Honda brand... I have always had great luck with the dependability of a Honda. I never have to worry about it not starting or anything. They have a lot of torque and are a great machine. I would not get the ES though because the first time you get water up into the button area, they short out. They say they are sealed but I have already read about it happening many times. Some other things to think about are: Polaris comes stock with more aggressive tread pattern on the tires. Polaris has the full automatic which is wonderful. Belt very rarely needs to be replaced. Honda has all sealed bearings which makes for less maintenance (Polaris needs to be greased a lot). To sum it all up... the new Yamaha Kodiak is a great machine that has a lot of the good things from both machines put into one. If I were to buy a new machine today, it would be the Kodiak! Hope this helps you out some. If not, shoot me an email and I will be happy to inform you about them some more as buying one is a big decision with the expensive price tags now-a-days!!!

4x4_Hunter


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Two days ago I pulled a guy and his Honda 4x4 and his shanty in off of Houghton Lake. Unfortunate situation, he had left something plugged in to the accessory outlet and drained the battery. What really sucked (can I say that?) is the fact that the Honda didn't have a backup recoil start. Therefore he was stuck where he was parked with no hope of getting his Honda started. I'm just stressing that you should definatley look at something that has an auxillary method of starting. I havn't looked at Hondas lately, but maybe the new ones already have the recoil starter and everything I'm telling you means squat......Maybe.
Something to consider.
Magnet


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

I've got 2 '01 hondas and they both have aux pull start to back up the elec start......great machines.....


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

Actually, every Honda that I have owned has had an auxilary way of starting it. The older ones however don't have an auxilary recoil but they do have a kick-start lever. It is located on the right side (sitting on the machine) just to the side and bottom of the seat. The little plastic panel pops off and then it turns out to kick start it. I have used it a couple times when I had battery problems. BTW, Magnet... what machine did you use to pull in the Honda? 

4x4_Hunter


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

4x4,
Thanks for the info on the kick start. While I'm up fishing this weekend I'll stop by that guy's house and see if we can find the kick start. I'm sure he would appreciate it. His is a Honda Four Trax 300. I'm not sure what model year it is. It seemed to be in good shape. I pulled him with an Arctic Cat. My buddy has an older Kawasaki Big Bear 4x4 and that doesn't have a backup start. He carries a cigarette lighter deal that plugs from 1 quad to the other and is supposed to charge the battery. Don't know if it works though. Havn't had to use it yet.
Magnet


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Polarises are wide, stable, comfortable and unstopable, 'nuf said.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I have the Polaris Sportsman 500, bought it new last year. I got the chance to drive a Honda this year while in Kansas. What 4X4 said was correct about the comparisons. I like my Polaris but, would also like the Honda. I think its up to what ever you plan to use it for. Tight trails..... Honda, suspension and ride.... Polaris.
So if 4x4 say to buy different then I would take his suggestion


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

My '95 Honda 300 4x4 has been thru the ice; plowed snow for 6 Michigan winters; logged over a thousand miles bouncing thru the woods; and most recently caught on fire.

It hasn't ever missed a beat or let me down.

My eye has been on the 500 Rubicon: I like the 'true' automatic tranny, versus the belt drive all the other makers use. It also has a 2wd or 4wd shifting option.

Just can't justify getting rid of my 4 TRX yet tho.

BTW: Besides having a kick-start as previously mentioned, there is also a decompression lever that makes kick-starting the bike 'easier'. It is located atop the right side of the engine: Lift it up prior to kick starting. Remember: You have to remove the small plastic body cover on the right side to access the starter.


----------



## ecbaatz (Apr 13, 2001)

Recommend carrying a set of jumper cables. I have a small set that carry. They say you can start a car with them, not really sure but they seem perfect for an atv.

Picked them up at an auto parts store.


----------

